# A shapely batch of Skeeter Pee



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a new batch of Skeeter Pee going and I just noticed how the surface is making all sorts of different shapes. It was interesting trying to pick out shapes in the bubbles, almost like looking for images in the clouds. You have to be pretty quick though. Maybe I can design a fermenting lava lamp using this concept somehow; that would make a nice conversation piece.

In this short clip, I picked out a cat, a goose, and a dragon. What can you find? Careful, we might make conclusions on your mental state based on what you see in the abstract patterns.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMnWwrkLc6s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMnWwrkLc6s[/ame]


----------



## Arne (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Lon,
Saw a pretty lady and lotsa amebas. lol Arne


----------



## Arne (Oct 30, 2010)

Btw, was racking and stabilizing my latest batch of pee last nite. If this had been on shortly after that, bet I could of seen all sorts of things in your fermentation. Man, that stuff is good. Give it a few more days and it will be bottle time again. Lots more tasting. Thanks for the recipe. Arne.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw the cat, a stingray, and a alligator! lol!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw a Mad Scientist


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 30, 2010)

i saw the dragon and a cat....and a fish and the 007 bond lady dancing...ok, now i'm frightened...


----------

